# Generators



## C Ware

We have a 28KRS and I would like to buy a generator and mount it. Is the Honda E2000i ($1000+) sufficient to run the A/C? Would an ordinary generator( $500) do the trick? Any suggestions for mounting one would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

*LET'S GO CAMPING NOW !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## map guy

Don't think the 2000 honda is enough unless paired with another 2000.

Think inverter and quiet then go from there.

Kipor, Honda Yamaha are portable name brands popular in the RV world. Generac or Onan is popular for installed units.

Map Guy


----------



## C Ware

Thanks for the info...when you say inverter - should that be on the gen? Any model suggestions would be helpful. Trying to conserve $$$ for campgrounds


----------



## map guy

Do a search on Kipor here at Outbackers. Should be some good info. Probably need ~ 2400-2800 watts of continous power - not peak output.

Some others should chime in here soon!

Happy Trails

Map Guy


----------



## skippershe

Hi HWY Star,

No, a single Honda 2000 will not run your A/C. We have one for our 28krs and plan to buy a second one sometime in the future and sync two together.

The advantage to having two Hondas, is that when you do not need to run the a/c, you only have to take along one small 40 lb generator which will run the microwave and coffee maker just fine (not at the same time though).

Of course, two hondas are pricey, so if you're trying to save a few $$$, look into the Kipor 3000. Our Outbacker friends dmichaelis have one and are very happy with it. It is heavy, but has wheels, so it would be easy to just run it up the ramp of your Roo and into the cargo area.

There are others here who have built and mounted a platform on the back of their Outbacks to house and carry a larger generator.

Hope this helps,


----------



## N7OQ

I bought a Kipor 3000thi a 2600 watt generator weighs about 60 lbs and will run my generator even at 6000 feet. This is a Inverter generator is very quite looks like a Honda 200 but is yellow and sells for a good price my Kipor cost 900 to my door but I see on ebay that you can buy the same model now for $800 to the door. The best thing you can do is buy a inverter generator they are safer for your sensitive electronics are very quite and use less gas. I would stay with a Honda, Kipor or a Yamaha all are great generators.


----------



## NJMikeC

Yamaha YG2800i, 66lbs. About $1200. Cheaper then Honda, probably as reliable or more so then a Honda. Where the 2 companies compete they run neck and neck. I'm just so tickled with any Yamaha product I have ever owned and always shocked by Honda's prices. Readily available service , readily available parts, rock and roll!

All the stuff mentioned above is real good, just thought I would throw in another option.


----------



## STBNCBN

I have the Yamaha 3000. When standing outside I can tell when the AC turns on. Then gen bogs down for a second or two. I doubt the 2000 will do it. If your AC does not have a stiff source for starteing, it will affect the life of the AC.

Only drawback is the unit weighs 150 pounds. I plan to permanently mount it on the TT.


----------



## C Ware

Thanks all for the suggestions. Guess I'll have to wait a while before getting one.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Hwy Star. If you have the space, and the money, you might look at Onan and Generac. Both companies make units designed for mounting permanantly in RV's and Travel Trailers, and are powered by Propane. That would limit the amount of gasoline you would need to carry, saving some weight.

One or two of our members have mounted these types of units in their Outbacks, and are very happy with them.

Of course if you need the flexibility of a portable unit, the 3 mentioned above are the way to go.

Tim


----------



## bradnbecca

Here is another possible alternative:

http://www.generatordepot.us/index.asp?Pag...D&ProdID=29

I just bought one, and it is just exactly what we needed. It is relatively compact, very quiet for an open frame generator, and is rv specific. It comes with 30 amp receptacle, and doesn't require any kind of adapter to hook up to your shore power line.

I did quite a bit of research before I bought this one- I was hot to get a Kipor, but had some real concerns as to if it (the Kipor) would really power the trailer. The extra wattage from the Gentron was what finally convinced me to buy it instead. We have a 15000 BTU a/c on our OB, and the Gentron runs the trailer and a/c fine ( I did put a hard-start kit on my a/c to provide a little more start-up cushion).

There is a mega thread over on RV.net that covers the various Chinese generators including Champions, Kipors and Gentrons- the bottom line is that there are as many opinions as there are different generators. Many people will tell you that you need to get an invertor generator such as the Kipor, Honda, or Yamaha because the power is "cleaner" than what you get from a more conventional generator. To my knowledge, no one has produced any empirical evidence to prove that this claim is true, or even relevant.

The way I finally made up my mind was to take my trailer by one of the local dealers here in Houston who has a Kipor that they let me hook up to my trailer. I gave it a pretty good workout, but when I was done, I had the feeling that, at least with my trailer, the Kipor was its very limit, power wise, running my trailer. It was quiet, but not noticeably quieter than the Gentron turned out to be.

I was very skeptical of the sound level they claim for the Gentron, but with the generator running in the bed of the truck with the trailer (5th wheel) hooked up tot the truck, we can just barely hear the generator running inside the trailer- in fact, it is much quieter inside our trailer with the generator running than it is in a friend's 6 figure motorhome with a $4k Onan.

My suggestion to you would be to see if you can get some practical experience with the different generators and figure which one really meets your situation the best before you buy.

All that being said, probably the very best set up would be two Honda 2000's with the parallel cable. That gives you the advantage of portability, low noise, and gives you enough power to run everything in your trailer. You are, however, talking about spending about $2k, so you have to determine if the cost is worth it to you. Most people won't use the generator(s) enough to justify the extra expense . . . . . . . .

BTW- I see that you are just North of New Orleans- your climate there is similar to ours here. What that means is that if you are camping in this area, your a/c will be getting more of a workout than someone in, say, Colorado, or in the Northwest. You need to make sure that whatever you get will START (not just run) your a/c unit without any problems, or you will stress both the generator and the a/c compressor. There is a big difference between running an a/c with the outside temp in the 90's and the humidity around 80-90% than in starting and running one with temps in the 70s-80s with 30-40% humidity. Just one more thing to consider- there is no one-size-fits-all best answer for everyone.


----------



## fredr

HWY STAR said:


> We have a 28KRS and I would like to buy a generator and mount it. Is the Honda E2000i ($1000+) sufficient to run the A/C? Would an ordinary generator( $500) do the trick? Any suggestions for mounting one would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> *LET'S GO CAMPING NOW !!!!!!!!!!!*


http://www.partsamerica.com/productdetail....egoryCode=3483C

best gen for the money it will run just about anything in your TT. It has rv style 120 volt receptacle for an easy connection.


----------



## freefaller25

fredr said:


> We have a 28KRS and I would like to buy a generator and mount it. Is the Honda E2000i ($1000+) sufficient to run the A/C? Would an ordinary generator( $500) do the trick? Any suggestions for mounting one would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> *LET'S GO CAMPING NOW !!!!!!!!!!!*


http://www.partsamerica.com/productdetail....egoryCode=3483C

best gen for the money it will run just about anything in your TT. It has rv style 120 volt receptacle for an easy connection.
[/quote]

X2 we have the same and have no issues with it. It's on a hitch haul behind the camper right now and we use it for overnight stays on the road or during travel stops when needed. Runs the AC and micro together without issue.

Tony


----------



## Insomniak

bradnbecca said:


> There is a mega thread over on RV.net that covers the various Chinese generators including Champions, Kipors and Gentrons- the bottom line is that there are as many opinions as there are different generators. Many people will tell you that you need to get an invertor generator such as the Kipor, Honda, or Yamaha because the power is "cleaner" than what you get from a more conventional generator. To my knowledge, no one has produced any empirical evidence to prove that this claim is true, or even relevant.


The actually is a lot of evidence to support the use of an inverter equipped generator when using certain types of electronics, and motor driven devices. The modified sine wave produced by lower cost generators and inverters can cause some electronics to buzz or hum during use, some won't work at all, and some can actually be damaged. The clock in some microwave ovens won't operate correctly and that will affect your cooking time. Many motors will run hotter and start slower with a MSW versus a true sine wave. That said, a MSW generator or inverter is probably ok for everyday use with the trailer to run the A/C and charge the batteries. Xantrex has a nice little summary of the differences located here:
http://www.xantrex.com/support/readfaq.asp...=268&p=1348

I have both a Honda 1000 and 3000 watt generator (inverter type, true sine wave), and a Xantrex 1800 watt MSW inverter in the Outback. The 1000 watt gen doesn't do much except charge the batteries and power small loads. The 3000 watt gen will run most everything including the A/C, but it's heavy and a bear to move around by yourself (it also takes up a lot of space). When we're on inverter power, the microwave and television work fine but both buzz noticeably compared to generator or shore power.

The solution for us I think is going to be two of the Honda 2000 watt generators. I don't like the idea of buying two of them, but I like the idea of being flexible and only lugging around what you're going to need. We have a lawnmower shop just down the street that sells Honda power equipment and another forum user here (mbakers) just picked up two of the 2000 watt gens for a little over $700 bucks each - better than most prices you'll find out there! We'll need a parallel kit for another couple hundred bucks (or maybe make one...??) but the total price is still (gulp) palatable. Maybe they'll buy back my 1000 watt gen since I bought it from them in the first place. Yeah, right...... !!!!

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Moosegut

IMHO noise is the premium concern when it comes to a generator. I don't think there is anything worse than planning a RELAXING trip of dry camping out in the woods and then having NOISY neighbors. It throws a crimp into our whole trip. I love the whoops and hoots of children having fun, but blaring music or a loud generator with people screaming over the din to be heard is very distressing.

That's why I bought a Honda - I can't stand the noise so I won't foist that noise on others. I try to be as considerate of others as I want them to be of me. Get a quiet generator (Honda, Yamaha, Kipor) it's worth the money and your camping neighbors will appreciate it.

Scott


----------



## bentpixel

I agree. I understand the pocketbook pain to get the ultra quiet generators; I worry that if too many campers do not practice good neighbor habits, then lawmakers maybe called to write more rules. Civility is almost impossible to legislate. 
I'm saving up for the Honda 3000is. A camp neighbor had one running less than 20 feet from my bed and I did not hear it until I stepped outside. Even then, it was less noise than a engine idling. 
Also, if, by example, I can teach my kids to be good citizens then I can be a better parent.

I mean no offense, but I have had too many pristine moments trampled on by someonelses thoughtlessness.
I've come to believe that this forum has fostered the wonderful air of goodfellowship. Please accept this suggestion in that light.

Happy Camping,
Scott


----------



## map guy

bentpixel said:


> I agree. I understand the pocketbook pain to get the ultra quiet generators; I worry that if too many campers do not practice good neighbor habits, then lawmakers maybe called to write more rules. Civility is almost impossible to legislate.
> I'm saving up for the Honda 3000is. A camp neighbor had one running less than 20 feet from my bed and I did not hear it until I stepped outside. Even then, it was less noise than a engine idling.
> Also, if, by example, I can teach my kids to be good citizens then I can be a better parent.
> 
> I mean no offense, but I have had too many pristine moments trampled on by someonelses thoughtlessness.
> I've come to believe that this forum has fostered the wonderful air of goodfellowship. Please accept this suggestion in that light.
> 
> Happy Camping,
> Scott


Noise is a huge issue when camping. 

My soapbox:
Those that choose the construction generator route are kidding themselves if they think their noise level is appropriate for the setting ........in a developed campground or a dispersed (dry camp) camp site. 
Noise is noise - I understand this issue very well as I ride an off road motorcycle on trails in the mountains. My m/c is quiet but many of my fellow riders think that noise = power and it ain't so and it alienates non motorcycle people who otherwise don't care!
Off soapbox...

Inverter style or not - it depends -do you want to run a lcd or satellite TV box or a computer or equipment of this nature. It is true many MSW generators will power computes and such but potential damage is being done and you won't really know untoil it is to late...

Map Guy


----------



## bradnbecca

You know what they say about opinions . . . . . .

It strikes me as strange that if non-inverter gensets are so damaging and bad for the aural environment, none of the major manufacturers have made the change to inverter gensets in the rv's they sell . . . . .

Even the Honda RV specific built ins are non-inverter types.

It amazes me that people get so self righteous and emotional about this issue. To imply that someone is somehow not a good citizen or not being a good parent because they are using a generator that is *perfectly legal*, relatively quiet, but just not to the poster's standard of what is acceptable is not "goodfellowship", but is mean spirited .

We use non-inverter generators for back up power at work, and routinely power all kinds of electrical equipment with them without damage. What would be just as, if not more damaging, would be the use of an underpowered generator to continually try to power appliances, particularly a/c units.

I did quite a bit of research before I purchased the generator that I bought. I believe in my case that it was the best choice for my situation, and probably for many other people, too, and I presented this as a reasonable answer to the OP's question.

BTW, my kids are both responsible, considerate adults who manage to contribute to society despite their reprehensible father's use of non-Honda generators over the years . . . . .


----------



## CamperAndy

Honda is not the only company that makes inverter style generators. The advantages of this type of generator is the ability to idle down and run at MUCH lower speeds and thus lower noise levels. They also have a more stable voltage and frequency control then you typical non inverter portable generators. The limitation is the maximum watts from a reasonably price inverter.

As for built in generators they are typically larger then the average portable and are built heavier and thus achieve some of the sound suppression from the heavier castings. They also exceed the power range of the reasonably price inverters that would be required to make them competitive.

I like my Kipor 3500, inverter generator and have all the power I need and I did not pay the name tag price for the Honda.


----------



## mromberg

WE just purchased a Honda 2000 after owning the Kipor 2600 watt generator for a year. The Kipor is a fine generator. We bought the Honda because we are selling our Toyhauler to include the generator. It has been very reliable and is quiet. It even ran our 13.5 AC on the trailer. The reason we bought the Honda are 1, the Honda and Kipors aren't that far off in price any longer. Got the Honda for $860, delivered to my door. 2, if we ever wanted to get more power we can parallel the two to get 4000 watts. After listening the both generators, I'd have to say the Honda is quiter than the Kipor, but not by all that much. They seem to purr at a different tone also, fi that makes any sense. That's my .02.


----------



## fredr

bradnbecca said:


> You know what they say about opinions . . . . . .
> 
> It strikes me as strange that if non-inverter gensets are so damaging and bad for the aural environment, none of the major manufacturers have made the change to inverter gensets in the rv's they sell . . . . .
> 
> Even the Honda RV specific built ins are non-inverter types.
> 
> It amazes me that people get so self righteous and emotional about this issue. To imply that someone is somehow not a good citizen or not being a good parent because they are using a generator that is *perfectly legal*, relatively quiet, but just not to the poster's standard of what is acceptable is not "goodfellowship", but is mean spirited .
> 
> We use non-inverter generators for back up power at work, and routinely power all kinds of electrical equipment with them without damage. What would be just as, if not more damaging, would be the use of an underpowered generator to continually try to power appliances, particularly a/c units.
> 
> I did quite a bit of research before I purchased the generator that I bought. I believe in my case that it was the best choice for my situation, and probably for many other people, too, and I presented this as a reasonable answer to the OP's question.
> 
> BTW, my kids are both responsible, considerate adults who manage to contribute to society despite their reprehensible father's use of non-Honda generators over the years . . . . .


Well said.


----------



## Carey

Here is what I have done to mount my gen, plus I have room for a toolbox.









This was made from 6 inch channel. This is very strong.



































I also tied the floor panel to the rear facia.








I have the gen mounted now with a custom exhaust.. Here is a pic of it just sitting, not mounted.

Carey


----------



## C Ware

Thanks Colorado Dirtbikers. Your pics are very helpful in ideas to mount whatever gen I get.

I agree that it would be nice if everyone could afford quiet gens. But all of us can't and others shouldn't be so offended because not all of us have the where with all to afford non intrusive gens. Seems to me the most use will be in the summer for a/c. If they can make refrigerators ro run off of propane, and generators to run off propane, then why don't thay make a/c's to run off propane?


----------



## Scooter

In June /05 when I was researching Generators Honda and Yamaha were so close in all comparison aspects it was very difficult to make a decision. The Yamaha models swayed me with regards to the larger models because they came with wheels and cords included. Honda's were extra (and not cheep ) at the time.

This was the /05 data at the time I had to work with

Honda EU2000i - $840.00 x 2 = $1680.00
46.3 lbs
2000 watts
16.7 amps
Eco-Throttle
59dB
Oil Alert shut off
warranty ?
cords extra

Honda EU3000is - $1699.00
134lbs
3000 watts
25 amps
Eco-Throttle
48 to58dB
Oil Alert shut off
warranty ?
cords extra

Yamaha 3000ise - $1879.00
147.4lbs
3000 watts
25 amps
Smart Throttle
51-57db
Oil Warning Shut off
2 year warranty
wheels and cords included

Yamaha 3000iseb - $1999.00
151.8lbs
3000 watts
25 amps +boost
Smart Throttle
51-57db
Oil Warning Shut off
2 year warranty
wheels and cords included


----------



## edt

Yamaha now has a EF2400IS. It can run the AC as long as the AC only thing it drawing current when it starts. I have one and have happily used it several campgrounds. I made sure that my neighbours we ok with the noise - one couple did not even realize it was running.... In my books this is a good choice for an outback.

On the home front it can supply current for a 15A circut. This is enough to power my oil furnace. This came in handy when the local utility decided to replace some utility pole one cold winder morning.

Ed



Scooter said:


> In June /05 when I was researching Generators Honda and Yamaha were so close in all comparison aspects it was very difficult to make a decision. The Yamaha models swayed me with regards to the larger models because they came with wheels and cords included. Honda's were extra (and not cheep ) at the time.
> 
> This was the /05 data at the time I had to work with
> 
> Honda EU2000i - $840.00 x 2 = $1680.00
> 46.3 lbs
> 2000 watts
> 16.7 amps
> Eco-Throttle
> 59dB
> Oil Alert shut off
> warranty ?
> cords extra
> 
> Honda EU3000is - $1699.00
> 134lbs
> 3000 watts
> 25 amps
> Eco-Throttle
> 48 to58dB
> Oil Alert shut off
> warranty ?
> cords extra
> 
> Yamaha 3000ise - $1879.00
> 147.4lbs
> 3000 watts
> 25 amps
> Smart Throttle
> 51-57db
> Oil Warning Shut off
> 2 year warranty
> wheels and cords included
> 
> Yamaha 3000iseb - $1999.00
> 151.8lbs
> 3000 watts
> 25 amps +boost
> Smart Throttle
> 51-57db
> Oil Warning Shut off
> 2 year warranty
> wheels and cords included


----------



## nynethead

I keep looking at the propane generators. the 3000 watt is aboyt112lbs and can run 15 hours off a 20Lb tank. it is rated 66db which isn't bad and you do not need gas. it is also only $499. The make them bigger but they are heavier.

http://www.duropower.com/item.asp?PID=110&...=15&level=1


----------



## Scooter

Just out of curiosity did anyone ever research the Onans camp power models that run on LP?


----------



## emsley3

GO BOLTS said:


> WE just purchased a Honda 2000 after owning the Kipor 2600 watt generator for a year. The Kipor is a fine generator. We bought the Honda because we are selling our Toyhauler to include the generator. It has been very reliable and is quiet. It even ran our 13.5 AC on the trailer. The reason we bought the Honda are 1, the Honda and Kipors aren't that far off in price any longer. Got the Honda for $860, delivered to my door. 2, if we ever wanted to get more power we can parallel the two to get 4000 watts. After listening the both generators, I'd have to say the Honda is quiter than the Kipor, but not by all that much. They seem to purr at a different tone also, fi that makes any sense. That's my .02.


Curious as to where you purchased your Honda at? I'm in the market and have just started looking for the best prices. $860 shipped would be the best I have seen yet.

Paul


----------



## Insomniak

emsley3 said:


> WE just purchased a Honda 2000 after owning the Kipor 2600 watt generator for a year. The Kipor is a fine generator. We bought the Honda because we are selling our Toyhauler to include the generator. It has been very reliable and is quiet. It even ran our 13.5 AC on the trailer. The reason we bought the Honda are 1, the Honda and Kipors aren't that far off in price any longer. Got the Honda for $860, delivered to my door. 2, if we ever wanted to get more power we can parallel the two to get 4000 watts. After listening the both generators, I'd have to say the Honda is quiter than the Kipor, but not by all that much. They seem to purr at a different tone also, fi that makes any sense. That's my .02.


Curious as to where you purchased your Honda at? I'm in the market and have just started looking for the best prices. $860 shipped would be the best I have seen yet.

Paul
[/quote]

I wonder how much shipping is for one of the 2000 watt Honda's? When I got my 3000 from Mayberry's, I think shipping was well over $100 and that was Fedex ground. The 3000 is a lot heavier than the 2000 though.

I'm gonna go to the place down the street soon and see if I can get the same price on the 2000 as mbakers (seven hundred something......fifty.....sixty??). If anybody's interested in their price, let me know and I can get back to you. Maybe get a shipping quote from them as well.


----------



## N7OQ

GO BOLTS said:


> WE just purchased a Honda 2000 after owning the Kipor 2600 watt generator for a year. The Kipor is a fine generator. We bought the Honda because we are selling our Toyhauler to include the generator. It has been very reliable and is quiet. It even ran our 13.5 AC on the trailer. The reason we bought the Honda are 1, the Honda and Kipors aren't that far off in price any longer. Got the Honda for $860, delivered to my door. 2, if we ever wanted to get more power we can parallel the two to get 4000 watts. After listening the both generators, I'd have to say the Honda is quiter than the Kipor, but not by all that much. They seem to purr at a different tone also, fi that makes any sense. That's my .02.


I have the Kipor 3000thi should have been called 2600thi but you can not say the Kipor and the Honda are close in price. You can't compare apples to Oranges the Kipor is 2600 watts max and 2300 watts continuous and the Honda is 2000 watts max and 1600 watts continuous. So to run a 13.5k AC unit I can use one Kipor 2600 or 2 Honda 2000 and a parallel kit so doing the math the Honda costs more than twice as much to run a AC compared to the Kipor.

I do love the Honda's and if money was not problem here I would have 2 of them then take one when not needing the AC and both when I do. I wonder will 1 Honda 2000 run the microwave and the trailer at the same time? Of course if I was full of money I might go for the that Yamaha with the boost, that has got to be a sweet machine.


----------



## bentpixel

fredr said:


> ...
> It amazes me that people get so self righteous and emotional about this issue. To imply that someone is somehow not a good citizen or not being a good parent because they are using a generator that is *perfectly legal*, relatively quiet, but just not to the poster's standard of what is acceptable is not "goodfellowship", but is mean spirited ...


Well said.
[/quote]

I apologize. I meant no disrespect. But I am very jealous of my right to peace. On only a few occasions have the use of generators at campsites been a problem, but the problem is growing. I would beg anyone planning to purchase a generator consider carefully their use and application. In California, there is no place that one can go and be assured that you would be out of earshot. Camping is not a construction site; emergency power is not required. It is a luxury to have a generator at a campsite. To be "*perfectly legal* " or "relatively quiet" is insufficient for future generations of campers. I plan to vote with my wallet. I urge others to follow. Again, I am sorry that anyone was offended.

Sincerely,
Scott


----------



## skippershe

GO BOLTS said:


> WE just purchased a Honda 2000 after owning the Kipor 2600 watt generator for a year. The Kipor is a fine generator. We bought the Honda because we are selling our Toyhauler to include the generator. It has been very reliable and is quiet. It even ran our 13.5 AC on the trailer. The reason we bought the Honda are 1, the Honda and Kipors aren't that far off in price any longer. Got the Honda for $860, delivered to my door. 2, if we ever wanted to get more power we can parallel the two to get 4000 watts. After listening the both generators, I'd have to say the Honda is quiter than the Kipor, but not by all that much. They seem to purr at a different tone also, fi that makes any sense. That's my .02.


Hi GO BOLTS









Where did you order your Honda from?? That is a great price









Have you and the family been camping yet??


----------



## Moosegut

Hmmmm. Or perhaps I should say "Wow!" Someone asks about a generator, specifically mentioning a Honda, people opine about the Hondas and they get flamed for doing so. It seems that some have no problem with others stating their opinions, as long as they are in line with their own opinions.

I have had numerous camping trips stained because of thoughtless neighbors on many fronts â€" loud generators, blaring music, loud and outrageous bacchanals. During all those trips, I've taught my children not to grow up to be inconsiderate boobs like those we were experiencing. They were times for life lessons for my boys.

If I can't afford a "non-intrusive" stereo and I leave my truck doors open with the stereo blasting so I can hear it by my campfire â€" sorry, but I'm being inconsiderate. If my generator can be heard from several sites down and people heave a sigh of relief when I turn it off â€" sorry, but I'm being inconsiderate.

We enjoy the sound of the fire crackling and the crickets chirping â€" that's why we camp. I run my gen (even though it's a Honda â€" you know, one of those shamefully expensive quiet ones) in the morning for breakfast and at night for dinner â€" so I can rough it with the microwave â€" and as little in between as I need. I use a battery and inverter to watch the movies at night. I also walk all around my site and up and down the road to make sure my generator does not bother my neighbors. Gee, I'm trying to be as quiet and unobtrusive as I can and I'm teaching my children the same â€" eek! Does that mean I'm offending someone who does not have a Honda? Oh no!

My name is Scott and I'm a Honda generator owner.


----------



## cookie9933

I don't have a generator for camping and don't intend to get one. Whether a person gets an inverter type or not means nothing to me personally. But I do wholeheartedly object to ANY generator that I can hear in a campground. The ones I can't hear are just fine.

Bill


----------



## bradnbecca

Moosegut said:


> Hmmmm. Or perhaps I should say "Wow!" Someone asks about a generator, specifically mentioning a Honda, people opine about the Hondas and they get flamed for doing so. It seems that some have no problem with others stating their opinions, as long as they are in line with their own opinions.
> 
> My name is Scott and I'm a Honda generator owner.


Actually, if you had REALLY read all the posts, the OP asked about a Honda model, and then asked about other alternatives . . . . . . .

His question was answered on all fronts, as to the Honda and the alternatives and their utility and usability. The only flames that were posted were not addressed to OP's original post, but when several took it upon themselves to editorialize and lecture the OP on social responsibility, based on their brand preferences.

This seems to happen everytime anyone brings up the subject of generators.

The OP did not ask for a lecture on campgound ettiquete.

In my reply, I suggested that he/she actually try to obtain some practical experience to decide what would work best in his/her particular situation. I stand by my response, as it was factual, practical and devoid of the histrionics and backdoor insults that so many people seem to want to inject into this particular subject.

Flame away if you feel so inclined- I will not rise to the bait again, and I wholeheartedly stand by my initial response as a practical and topical response to the OP's question.



> It seems that some have no problem with others stating their opinions, as long as they are in line with their own opinions


I totally agree with that statement- ironic, isn't it? Sometimes we can't see the forest for the trees . . . . .

BTW, I have heard basically the same arguments about diesel tow vehicles. I suppose that will be next here . . . . . . .


----------



## Scooter

*seriously, *
I love reading these posts .. 
I enjoy reading everyones opinions regarding generators on both sides. I even enjoy the tangents these threads almost always end up going off on. 
*Not so serious,* 
So Here's my tangent 
Think I'll stick to Dry camping and avoid the whole Generator issue altogether. No AC, no TV , no microwave ,
(perhaps a small future solar mod to keep batteries semi charged , or an additional battery or two to extend my camping stay )
The sound of a canoe paddle dipping into the water , 
The sound of a fishing pole cast in early morning and the bloop when the bait hits the water, 
The sound of a crackling fire in the evening over my last cup of coffee, 
chirps whistles and calls of crickets, chipmunks, loons and wood ducks,

and the ever , ever, so sweet pop of an ice cold beer top as I drink its contents to cool down in lieu of an AC unit.
Ahhh camping heaven !!!!!

oh I'm sorry were we suppose to be discussing Generators on this thread


----------



## map guy

bradnbecca said:


> Hmmmm. Or perhaps I should say "Wow!" Someone asks about a generator, specifically mentioning a Honda, people opine about the Hondas and they get flamed for doing so. It seems that some have no problem with others stating their opinions, as long as they are in line with their own opinions.
> 
> My name is Scott and I'm a Honda generator owner.


Actually, if you had REALLY read all the posts, the OP asked about a Honda model, and then asked about other alternatives . . . . . . .

His question was answered on all fronts, as to the Honda and the alternatives and their utility and usability. The only flames that were posted were not addressed to OP's original post, but when several took it upon themselves to editorialize and lecture the OP on social responsibility, based on their brand preferences.

This seems to happen everytime anyone brings up the subject of generators.

The OP did not ask for a lecture on campgound ettiquete.

In my reply, I suggested that he/she actually try to obtain some practical experience to decide what would work best in his/her particular situation. I stand by my response, as it was factual, practical and devoid of the histrionics and backdoor insults that so many people seem to want to inject into this particular subject.

Flame away if you feel so inclined- I will not rise to the bait again, and I wholeheartedly stand by my initial response as a practical and topical response to the OP's question.



> It seems that some have no problem with others stating their opinions, as long as they are in line with their own opinions


I totally agree with that statement- ironic, isn't it? Sometimes we can't see the forest for the trees . . . . .

BTW, I have heard basically the same arguments about diesel tow vehicles. I suppose that will be next here . . . . . . .
[/quote]

Bradnbecca

I understand your feelings here...

My impetus for statements on Inverter and noise come directly from past experience and analysis's....of the application.

From working in the equipment rental business for a long time -people who want to run items sensitive to voltage / cycle fluctuations were advised to rent / buy inverter type gensets if interested in a small portable unit, but many did not because of price or other factors. Many times these same people came back with stories about how much it cost to replace or fix items damaged by voltage/cycle fluctuations. Or we got a letter demanding replacement of damaged items....This is the reason behind my humble opinion on the inverter / non-inverter issue..... A non inverter generator can make clean regulated power but it typically comes with an upfront price tag - example would be a typical Generac or Onan "installed" RV genset.

As far as my statement on noise ~ Noise output is a valid criteria for selecting an RV generator.
I think most here at Outbackers.com would agree that having a ~60-70 dbA generator in the next campsite could be a nuisance but wouldn't ruin their stay. Having a 90 dbA generator in the next campsite would be a whole different story/outcome. Personally, I have experienced the 90 + dbA generator running dawn to dusk+ in the next campsite more times than I care to remember. We have picked up and moved somewhere else the next day several times, too by choice. Yes, the these campers' noise output was "legal" but does that really mean anything in context?

Yes people get very brand specific -just like on TV, TT and motor oil. Then strongly defend their opinion. My posts only outlined the Honda, Yamaha and Kipor. Personally, I know these portable gensets are good units that deliver their rated outputs and it is a stable voltage/ cycle and wave form. Many of the cheapest alternatives don't always deliver stable voltage/cycle regulated output ....

Yes, the choice is yours on what product to buy. Please think about useing appropriate critera to make that 
product selection..... because camping amongst your friends is a "social" activity so the social aspects may need to be considered at a greater level than is it "Legal"

By the way being legal in Washington State for noise is 105 dbA - is that ok in the next campsite?

Sorry you are in a bunch over responses -OP did ask for guidance on a generator and it appears as usual that we don't all agree but noise and inverter/non-inverter are valid criteria to examine in the purchase process of an RV generator.

Map Guy


----------



## Moosegut

Shades of RV.Net. It's a shame. The OP stated "We have a 28KRS and I would like to buy a generator and mount it. Is the Honda E2000i ($1000+) sufficient to run the A/C? Would an ordinary generator( $500) do the trick?"

Certainly, the fact that he is considering a Honda indicates his sensitivity to the "quiet" question. Responses to that were all in line when suggesting a quiet generator. He asked if an "ordinary" generator would do the trick and others said "yes, but consider the noise factor." There is nothing wrong with that.

Hey, knock yourself out with whatever generator you want to buy. I have no problem calling the park rangers when a fellow camper is too noisy and inconsiderate. I'll continue to be quiet and courteous and teach my kids to do the same, and call if I need to.

No need to get one's shorts in a bunch about others opinions when responding. Nobody is forcing anyone to read any posts.

Scott


----------



## Scrib

I carry a Yamaha EF2400. It is heavy, bulky and a noisy PITA







But it charges the batteries and runs the AC (tested once - Pasco, WA in August). I've never owned another generator, so I have nothing to compare it too.


----------



## bradnbecca

The only point I was trying to make is that the original poster asked for advice on a generator. He didn't ask for parenting advice, a lecture on social responsibility, or manners. I, and at least one other, addressed his question with reasonable alternatives. Immediately, the generator police jumped into the fray, including at least one who doesn't own a generator, and one who doesn't own an rv. The mantra is that anyone who doesn't by a Honda or Honda clone is a selfish inconsiderate boor. That is certainly not the case at all, and the implication that it is is shortsighted, narrow minded and incorrect.

Since several of you brought it up, I became curious as to the true noise level of the Gentron "contractor" generator that I bought. Because of my job, I have access to a decible meter. I put the generator in the bed of my truck and took readings in all directions around the truck. This was without the fifth wheel overhang, which serves to deaden the noise even further. The average reading at 10 ft was 62 db. The average reading at 21 ft, which is actually a little closer than the NPS noise specification, which is about 23 feet, was 60 db. This is not from someone's web site- this is real deal, just like a campsite conditions.

I have been rv'ing for several years now. I have met all manner of people in campsites, just like in other facets of life. It seems that there are some people that just look for reasons to complain about others.

When I decided to buy a new generator, I contacted numerous people, including several on this site. I assimilated all of the information I got, did my own research, and talked to several dealers locally. I considered the noise issue, and also tried to get a generator that was appropriate for my trailer, output wise, while still being small enough to fit in the bed of my truck. The solution I came up with seems to be a good one for me. YMMV.

As for getting one's shorts in a wad- it just seems a shame that anyone who strays from the inverter crowd gets a p.c. beatdown because they might have alternative experiences or ideas. Everyone is entitled to their opinions- I just object to the implication that anyone who doesn't have a Honda or Honda clone is selfish or inconsiderate.

So call the ranger if you want- you probably won't find me close enough to you to hear me anyway.


----------



## cookie9933

Very entertaining thread, even though it wins the all-time award for most unfriendly.

Bill


----------



## Scooter

cookie9933 said:


> Very entertaining thread, even though it wins the all-time award for most unfriendly.
> 
> Bill


I absolutely agree

I've also noticed as "a general statement" over this past year this site has begun to go through a transition of sorts .

When I joined in 05 it had a great family feel where it was ok to ask any question , share any thought or idea, and occasionally agree to disagree agreeably ... no harm no foul ..

Now this site is becoming more like others , I see ever increasing occurances of intolerance for others thoughts, and less overall respect for differing opinions. just my two cents.


----------



## Scrib

Scooter said:


> Now this site is becoming more like others , I see ever increasing occurances of intolerance for others thoughts, and less overall respect for differing opinions. just my two cents.


I think we're just bigger. Things seem a bit less personal when it's a bigger group, and people are more apt to take things the wrong way, or not worry so much about offending someone else with a post. It's a phenomenon with all of these Internet forums, I run one myself (military related - not rv'ing!







). Doug's a smart honcho, though - he's in full control of this boat, and we're in no danger of hitting any ice bergs.

There. Let's see someone else work the Titanic into this thread! LOL


----------



## fredr

Scooter said:


> Very entertaining thread, even though it wins the all-time award for most unfriendly.
> 
> Bill


I absolutely agree

I've also noticed as "a general statement" over this past year this site has begun to go through a transition of sorts .

When I joined in 05 it had a great family feel where it was ok to ask any question , share any thought or idea, and occasionally agree to disagree agreeably ... no harm no foul ..

Now this site is becoming more like others , I see ever increasing occurances of intolerance for others thoughts, and less overall respect for differing opinions. just my two cents.
[/quote]

Yep. It's a shame. All I said was my opinion about a generator made specifically for RV's that meets all noise standards and got lectured on how inconsiderate I am. And how my kids will grow up to be bad citizens.









Fred


----------



## N7OQ

OK am I missing something here, were did someone Lecture others and were did someone say your kids will grow up to be bad citizens? Some how I missed that post. I think everyone is just expressing their opinions and using information to back their theory, this is true for both sides of the fence.

I don't believe this forum is getting worse, I think it is getting better. There are some threads that stir up more emotions then others and this is one of them.


----------



## Moosegut

"Also, if, by example, I can teach my kids to be good citizens then I can be a better parent."

See, here's part of the problem. Bradnbecca, you mentioned people looking for things to complain about and also mentioned not being able to see the forest for the trees. Another complains about being lectured about how inconsiderate he is and there are moanings about being told one's children are being berated.

The guy said he wants to teach his children to be good citizens and you charge that he is putting down your parenting skills. The OP went on further in the thread to ask about "Any model suggestions" for inverter type generators, so people talked about their inverter gens - all aspects of them including the quiet running.

You toss around a number of snide comments and then blast others for responding. Hmmm, let's see . . . how did you respond? 
self righteous and emotional
To imply that someone is somehow not a good citizen or not being a good parent because they are using a generator that is *perfectly legal* (Sorry BnB â€" no one implied that - that's what you read into it)
several took it upon themselves to editorialize and lecture the OP on social responsibility
I stand by my response, as it was factual, practical and devoid of the histrionics and backdoor insults that so many people seem to want to inject into this particular subject. (hmmm, now who is being histrionic? Guess I have to express my opinion in a manner you deem acceptable?)
the generator police
one who doesn't own an rv (apparently, someone who is an experienced camper and shopping for an Outback is not allowed an opinion)
The mantra is that anyone who doesn't by a Honda or Honda clone is a selfish inconsiderate boor (didn't hear anyone chanting that â€" again you read into it)
anyone who strays from the inverter crowd gets a p.c. beatdown (just opinions here BnB. I saw no beat downs - that is until you started beating others down)
People responded to the original question from their own experiences. Teaching my children to be quiet, conscientious and considerate camping neighbors has been my experience my whole life. I've carried that into the purchase of my generator. That is the *MAIN *reason for *MY *purchase of *MY* (dare I say it?) Honda â€" the fact that it is quiet. I've never said my reasons have to be your reasons for a generator purchase. And if I choose to relate my experiences with rude, inconsiderate boobs while camping and weave that into the reasons for my Honda purchase, I'm afraid I have to say BnB â€" tough noogies. That you take MY EXPERIENCES AND PARENTING SKILLS as an affront is your problem, not mine.

No one got hepped up in this thread until you started with your negative, snide remarks (see above). I joined in 2005 and I agree with others - the friendly, family atmosphere of the place is waning. I hope it does not continue on a downward spiral. I've found that all are welcome here, but civility has always been at the fore. Let's keep it there.

Scott


----------



## C Ware

While shopping for my TT (at an RV show locally) the OB sales rep recommended this site. Prior to buying my TT, I checked this site out. I thought "Wow, here is a community of fellow owners that have ideas on how to make owning an OB more fulfilling." I can appreciate the fact of noise while camping. This is why I directed my question towards the Honda. But right now the expense (after doling out lots of $$$ for a new trailer) is temporarily beyond my means. Since my DW (whatever that means) shows dogs, the need for the generatror is to possibly run the a/c in the TT while moving. Most show sites do not have electrical hookups and I've seen and heard noisy generators running at these sites. This is a fact of life at show sites. I am a creature of luxury. Planned camping trips in the summer will never be at CG that do not have electrical hookups. 5 weeks of no electricity after Katrina and Rita in SE LA summer heat (100 to 110 degrees) was enough for me. thnaks for the ideas and opinions. SO.......LETS GO CAMPING>>>NOW!!!


----------



## cookie9933

HWY STAR said:


> Since my DW (whatever that means) shows dogs.....
> 
> thanks for the ideas and opinions. SO.......LETS GO CAMPING>>>NOW!!!


DW is most often interpreted as Dear Wife......

I agree.....let's go camping. Enough of this other stuff.

Bill


----------



## Moosegut

cookie9933 said:


> I agree.....let's go camping.


That's something we can ALL agree on (I hope).


----------



## tdvffjohn

Since I do not use a generator, I was not reading this thread much. A complaint forced me to read the entire thread and the complaint is valid.

This thread has gotten away from opinions and facts and turned into sarcasm, insults, etc. It will stop. I do not want to close the thread but that does not mean I would not.

If anyone disagrees with this, reread the rules of the forum regarding conduct in posts.

John


----------



## pjb2cool

I sure do hope that OP (and any other OBer)still continues to ask questions. Even though I do not own a generator yet, I did find out a lot of good info throughout this thread. Besides generator comparisons, I found that each of us has opinions. Maybe someone didn't get their morning coffee when they posted their reply. Anyhow I always say "Live + Let Live." I appreciate all opinions, and I am not forced to read them all- yet my curiosity keeps me reading on. I am so grateful for this website, and will continue to support it. Knowing that the folks in this group are not perfect in any way, we still have at least one thing in COMMON. Let's go camping!!!


----------



## map guy

Really sorry to see people so up in arms over a post that asked for opinions on a generator. All of the factors/experiences expressed are criteria for choosing your dream generator. No matter how much we wish to avoid social etiquette guidance it does come to play in the selection of toys / accessories we take with us on our expeditions.

It truly saddens me to read the negative comments made back at individual posters and trying to say they have no status in this discussion or website...... without really knowing the individual and or their actual life experiences........

Map Guy


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

This bantering is reminisant to the loyalities that people have toward Ford/Chevy/Dodge etc... and we all know Ford is the tops!








Anyway... when everyone is concerned about having a quiet generator so not to bother your camping neighbors, I bought the Honda for one major reason- I dont want to hear it ! Although, truth be known, if there was a quieter gen set on the market, that had the power I need, I will be the first to sign up- regardless of the make. But thats just my priorities!


----------



## bradnbecca

Moosegut said:


> I've found that all are welcome here, but civility has always been at the fore. Let's keep it there.
> 
> The ONLY person who personally attacked ANYONE by name was you, period . . . . .
> 
> Scott


To anyone else who was offended by my posts, I sincerely apologize, particularly bentpixel and insomniak.

Let me try to explain why I was perhaps a bit exuberent in my postings:

Prior to purchasing my generator, I read every back post on this site with regards to generators. I also went to two other sites and read all of the posts there, including the now famous 300+ page Chinese thread on rv.net. The striking, common, element in most, if not all of the threads, was a sort of arrogant militancy by certain segments regarding any genset that they didn't deem quiet enough. Many of those who advocate certain types of generators are very emotional, even radical, in their defense of their postions. After reading page after page of this type of post, it seemed to me that the same was occurring here, or at least that was the direction this post was heading, after myself and a couple of others crossed the line and suggested some less costly alternatives. If I overreacted, or misunderstood the intentions of others, again, I apologize.

My wife and I are considerate campers. We leave every site as clean as, (or usually, cleaner) than how we found it. Our dogs are leashed and cleaned up after, and we take great pains to try and keep them from disturbing others. We do, however, understand that sometimes, we have to make some accomodations to others, and I realise that this is a two-way street.

We too, have changed campsites midstream due to noise issues- not from generators, but from inconsiderate parents who cannot, or more accurately, will not control their children. We have listened to dirt bikes and four wheelers, as well as the exhausts of Harleys in campsites. We have listened to the incessant barking of a dog that was tied up outside a trailer while the owners took off.

My point is this- if you go to a public place, you are going to encounter noise- it is inevitable. This includes generator noise to some extent. Does this mean that the people who are running their generators are inconsiderate? Maybe, maybe not- it depends on the volume of the noise and their proximity.

Again your rights end where your neighbors' begin. This means that you have a right to expect not to be disturbed by your neighbor, within reason. Right now, within reason has been deemed to mean 68db or less at 7 meters in a National Park. Your neighbor has a right to enjoy his air conditioner, again within reason.

And no, I don't think that 105 db is reasonable at all.

To the OP:

For the purposes that you describe, you might want to investigate the Champion, Duro, or Gentron. Onan also makes a portable genset, the Homepower, that would meet your needs while still being less pricey. I don't know what kinds of dogs you show, but you might also want to consider that if you are doing any grooming at the trailer, driers use a lot of amperage, so you might want to make sure that you have plenty of reserve power available for that purpose.I showed German Shepherds in conformation for a number of years, and you are absolutely correct about the noise. There is generally every manner of rv, bus and van present with every manner of power source . . . . .

As far as mounting, we carry our generator in the truck bed. We had the dealer install a second shore-power plug on the pin box, so that we can actually run the generator while we are travelling, and pre-cool the trailer before we stop ( this really makes a difference in the summertime around here). It was relatively inexpensive having the plug and switch installed, and something like that may work for you and your intended use.

Again, to anyone I offended, I apologize.


----------



## C Ware

bradnbecca - Thanks for the suggestions especially about the shore power plug on the pin. I was wondering how to run the shore line to the bed of the truck. We show springers so the gen may also have to power a dryer. Again thanks for your help. Hope to see you on the road one day.

Carlton


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Scrib said:


> I carry a Yamaha EF2400. It is heavy, bulky and a noisy PITA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it charges the batteries and runs the AC (tested once - Pasco, WA in August). I've never owned another generator, so I have nothing to compare it too.


are you saying it's HOT here in August??? You got that right! I hide indoors with my big huge in the wall mounted A/C . ( in my house of course!)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

[Anyway... when everyone is concerned about having a quiet generator so not to bother your camping neighbors, I bought the Honda for one major reason- I dont want to hear it ! Although, truth be known, if there was a quieter gen set on the market, that had the power I need, I will be the first to sign up- regardless of the make. But thats just my priorities!
[/quote]

Ditto. I was so dang confused about generators and noise and enough power for a/c....blah, blah. Ultimately went with 2 Honda 2000's. One, because some unexpected money come my way (just enough!) and 2 because time and time again it seems it always came back to Honda's and quietness. Since I couldn't go out and buy 6 different ones to test or take Outback from place to place to try out I ended my own personal dilemma by purchasing the Honda's. It's not say they are absolutely the quietest, how could I know for sure? We have only used them once, at the Fall Rally at the Deschutes. They were connected together and sitting somewhat between my TT and the TT of PDX Doug. Doug commented on that they were not as quiet as expected. Was it because the TT were close and the noise was being contained between the TT? we don't know yet, haven't needed to use them since, but will certainly be aware of this next time we hook them up with people beside us. When we hooked them up here at home we first got them, we were pleased with the way they sounded. Will other campers be pleased? we have yet to find out. We would always be considerate if someone told us the noise was bothersome to them if they told us in the appropiate and respectful manner, you know, with camper etiquette. We personally, WOULD NEVER EVER continue to use a generator if we were approached with valid reasons. If generators are allowed, use them with consideration. Yes there are the jerks in the campgrounds with the loud ones you can hear from one end of campground to the other, face it, they KNOW it's noisy and probably don't care.Not worth the confrontation that could result. In my experience the campgrounds have quiet time when you can't run generators, I like that, at least I know then I can sleep in peace and quiet or sit by fire and hear the crackle and hear crickets or early morning hear the birds and of course hopefully hear the BEARS coming my way! I truly feel that consideration of fellow campers should be #1 priority and as considerate adults work through an issues that may arise with hopefully a mutual ground being the result with both parties reaching a solution that will consist of some give and take. The children will benefit from observing that adults CAN work things out-usually. If the adults can't work things out, how you deal with it is what your children will observe and learn. Ultimately, our behavior, etiquette, consideration and coping mechanism is what the kids learn from.
Now, do what you think is best for your situation and needs and simply be considerate of others.......is that so hard?


----------



## bentpixel

bradnbecca,
I thank you and accept your apology. Seems the Kool-aid takes awhile to reach the full effect.








Especially after visiting the dark side.









We have some common ground between us. I've have read your noise numbers elsewhere, but I have been unable to confirm them, instead I found Title 36 see Sec. 2.12 Audio disturbances. As you can see to Ranger has a lot of latitude to determine reasonableness (it that a word ?







).

If anyone has the coin, here is a gen set in a sound-proof box. No prices on the web, but one catalog I saw listed it at over $5000.








They claim to be 5 or 6 db over ambient level.







That would make at least 16x quiter than the Honda at nearly three times the price.









Happy Camping,
Scott


----------



## map guy

bentpixel said:


> bradnbecca,
> I thank you and accept your apology. Seems the Kool-aid takes awhile to reach the full effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially after visiting the dark side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have some common ground between us. I've have read your noise numbers elsewhere, but I have been unable to confirm them, instead I found Title 36 see Sec. 2.12 Audio disturbances. As you can see to Ranger has a lot of latitude to determine reasonableness (it that a word ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> If anyone has the coin, here is a gen set in a sound-proof box. No prices on the web, but one catalog I saw listed it at over $5000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They claim to be 5 or 6 db over ambient level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would make at least 16x quiter than the Honda at nearly three times the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Camping,
> Scott


bradnbecca -thanks for being a stand up person here. Sorry from this side of aisle that you thought we were being the social police ....
NPS has independent noise regulations as stated but USDA NF usually enforces to State regulations if at all. Depends on the LE at the Forest and the Region's policy per my two years of summer ORV Trail Ranger employment experience in 1999-2000. Rode a motorcycle on trails 40hrs /week making contact with the public both positive and negative situations. Yes, I was authorized to write citations up to Class B misdemeanor. A very enlightening experience to say the least.... Luckily no adverse memories ......

Map Guy


----------



## bradnbecca

Well, since inquiring minds want to know, I contacted my buddy with NPS. The applicable federal statute is 
C.F.S. 36 2.12 (a)and it says:

_(1) Operating motorized equipment or
machinery such as an electric generating
plant, motor vehicle, motorized
toy, or an audio device, such as a radio,
television set, tape deck or musical instrument,
in a manner: (i) That exceeds
a noise level of 60 decibels measured on
the A-weighted scale at 50 feet_

see-you learn something new everyday . . . .

I got the 68db from a generator web site. Onan lists the 60db @50 ft on their website, as well. I believe the rangers probably have a bit of latitude in enforcing this rule. Actually, while not having tried it, this sounds as if it might actually be a little more lenient than the 68db @22.6 ft thing. . . . .

I really do understand about the noise thing- I tried really hard to figure out a way to make the Kipor or the Honda 3k work for us, but it is just not enough power for our trailer. I just hate seeing people who are trying to find an alternative get treated like they are pariahs or axe murderers, which is how it happens elsewhere . . .

My father once told me that I would argue with a stump, and he was probably correct . . . . .


----------



## map guy

bradnbecca said:


> My father once told me that I would argue with a stump, and he was probably correct . . . . .


I have heard several versions of this, too! Learning to idle this personal feature is difficult ....









Map Guy


----------



## PDX_Doug

Good! Then we are all in agreement, and can move on!

Right guys?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too




----------



## mromberg

emsley3 said:


> WE just purchased a Honda 2000 after owning the Kipor 2600 watt generator for a year. The Kipor is a fine generator. We bought the Honda because we are selling our Toyhauler to include the generator. It has been very reliable and is quiet. It even ran our 13.5 AC on the trailer. The reason we bought the Honda are 1, the Honda and Kipors aren't that far off in price any longer. Got the Honda for $860, delivered to my door. 2, if we ever wanted to get more power we can parallel the two to get 4000 watts. After listening the both generators, I'd have to say the Honda is quiter than the Kipor, but not by all that much. They seem to purr at a different tone also, fi that makes any sense. That's my .02.


I have the Kipor 3000thi should have been called 2600thi but you can not say the Kipor and the Honda are close in price. You can't compare apples to Oranges the Kipor is 2600 watts max and 2300 watts continuous and the Honda is 2000 watts max and 1600 watts continuous. So to run a 13.5k AC unit I can use one Kipor 2600 or 2 Honda 2000 and a parallel kit so doing the math the Honda costs more than twice as much to run a AC compared to the Kipor.

I do love the Honda's and if money was not problem here I would have 2 of them then take one when not needing the AC and both when I do. I wonder will 1 Honda 2000 run the microwave and the trailer at the same time? Of course if I was full of money I might go for the that Yamaha with the boost, that has got to be a sweet machine.
[/quote]
Good point. I have a 15K BTU A/C now, so neither one would power it. For everything else I want to do the Honda will be fine. So for me the choice came down to the lighter Honda, quiter Honda, abiltiy to parallel the Honda, and easier to receive service in my area. Pretty easy decision for me. If one has a 13.5K AC, the Kipor just may power it up, and provides a cheaper alternative to the Yamaha 2400 or two Hondas.


----------



## KARGOROOER

We have a Kippor 3000TI and love it! It fits nicely under the cabinet to the left of the door opening. We dry camp and use it alot.
Its almost as quiet as the Honda, runs great and seems to be trouble-free. Oh, and its ALOT cheaper!!!


----------



## emsley3

GO BOLTS said:


> Here is the link. You'll have to call but the price is $860, which includes shipping and no sales tax outside of Colorado. Received mine in Southern Cal within a few days.
> Honda EU2000 $860


Thanks for the link, I'll give them a call in the morning. For some reason, it seems as though North Carolina retailers of most items don't think the Internet exists and refuse to come off of MSRP for anything.

Paul


----------



## KARGOROOER

We have a Kipor 3500TI. It fits nicely under the cabinet inside the cargo area.
It will run the ac fine and even the microwave at the same time. It does overload if the kids are watching tv at the same time though.
The Kippor runs great and is pretty quiet.


----------



## johnp

Well it looks like I'm going to be in the market for a bigger generator. My Yamaha ef2600 which would run the ac in the 26rs,27rsds will not run the bigger ac in the 32bhds that 15k btu ac is just a bit too much for it







.I would like to find a nice tri-powered one for the new beast.

John


----------



## bradnbecca

johnp2000 said:


> Well it looks like I'm going to be in the market for a bigger generator. My Yamaha ef2600 which would run the ac in the 26rs,27rsds will not run the bigger ac in the 32bhds that 15k btu ac is just a bit too much for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .I would like to find a nice tri-powered one for the new beast.
> 
> John


that was the dilemna I faced with mine, too. If you haven't tried a hard-start kit, you might want to try it- it made a world of difference with mine, although I still didn't feel like the Kipor 3000 I demo'ed would handle my 15k reliably when the weather gets really hot. It might be worth a shot if you haven't tried it, though. BTW, if you find a tri-fuel, I would be interested in hearing how it works for you. I have thought about converting my gentron, but I am concerned about losing power.


----------



## will

GO BOLTS said:


> WE just purchased a Honda 2000 after owning the Kipor 2600 watt generator for a year. The Kipor is a fine generator. We bought the Honda because we are selling our Toyhauler to include the generator. It has been very reliable and is quiet. It even ran our 13.5 AC on the trailer. The reason we bought the Honda are 1, the Honda and Kipors aren't that far off in price any longer. Got the Honda for $860, delivered to my door. 2, if we ever wanted to get more power we can parallel the two to get 4000 watts. After listening the both generators, I'd have to say the Honda is quiter than the Kipor, but not by all that much. They seem to purr at a different tone also, fi that makes any sense. That's my .02.


Who did you order the generators from?


----------

